# Hal a tortán



## Encolpius

Helló, van ötletetek miért éppen ezt a címet választották egy gasztro-reality show-nak? Azon gondolkozom, mit is rejthet ez a misztikus cím, de semmi sem jut az eszembe. Köszi.


----------



## francisgranada

Eddig csak mogyoróról hallottam a tortán ... Talán a szokatlan ételkombinációkat akarták kihangsúlyozni?


----------



## Patootie

A "hab a tortán" kifejezést alakították át...


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, Patootie, de miért? (Apropó: üdv a fórumon!)

Ezt biztosan csak azok értik, akik akkor az országban voltak.

Egyetlen utalást találtam rá "*A címválasztás borzasztó szóviccéért két marha nagy füles járna, de egyébként ez egy jó műsor."* - de ettől nem leszünk okosabbak, ezért meg sem érdemes adnom a linket a Nők Lapja Café oldalához, ahonnan idéztem.


----------



## Patootie

Szerintem nincsen semmi normális magyarázat rá, ahogy a Nők Lapja Café írja, ez egy béna szóvicc


----------



## Encolpius

Patootie said:


> A "hab a tortán" kifejezést alakították át...



Igen, ez lehet. Köszi.


----------



## Norfren

Hasonló ehhez a sörreklám: "Az élet habos oldala", aminek az eredetije "Az élet napos oldala".


----------



## Encolpius

Norfren said:


> Hasonló ehhez a sörreklám: "Az élet habos oldala", aminek az eredetije "Az élet napos oldala".



Igen, hab-hal (napos-habos) nem is volt olyan nehéz. Érdekes lenne tudni, mi a hivatalos, tudományos, latin neve az ilyenfajta szóvicceknek, szójátékoknak. (Vas tyúk is talál szeget  - tele van az ilyenfajta szóviccekkel) Tudja valaki????? Köszi...


----------



## Zsanna

Utána kellene nézni, de szerintem nincs tudományos név rá - szerintem ez egyszerű szóvicc. (Ami a sörreklám esetében jó, de a műsorcím esetében ... legjobb esetben is: béna .)


----------



## Encolpius

mondjuk, léteznek antiproverbiumok


----------

